# Brutalsim



## escorial (Nov 17, 2018)

Went to a punk exhibit today at Liverpool library an on the way took these of my fave type of architectures


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2018)

looks like a prison.  
I wish I could post photos here. 
Thank you for sharing. 
Whats eu?


----------



## escorial (Nov 17, 2018)

a saying used on the playground....eu..like kevin


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a theory that all big buildings, fancy ones with an architect where he's/she's allowed to design-  are self portrates. 
Your pics there... The large bank of dark glass to the right side is the body, and the separation near the top is the neck, and the light part is the head. The proportions are almost correct, though mr. is a bit narrow in the shoulders. There's even two eyes in the head. So I'm guessing the main architect is a white guy, thin build


----------



## escorial (Nov 17, 2018)

designed by..Holford Associates.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2018)

Often there's a main guy- maybe got a well known name, and then the underlings, the associates fill in all the details. It's what I've seen.


----------



## escorial (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2018)

Baron...
So all architects are forced by the form towards  Cubism. 
Notice the Baron's dark eyes, the shadow from eyebrow down over the eye area. And then look at the 'eyes' of the building.


----------



## escorial (Nov 17, 2018)

cubism yeah but it was more about austerity and the need to build quick after the war...we've only recently finished paying back our war loans to the USA..a price worth paying


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 10, 2019)

I like the lines and rectangles. The fence completes the 
shot. To me its cathedral like. A modern cathedral, cold
...a dominating fortress of rigidity especially shots 3&4.


----------



## escorial (Jan 11, 2019)

The building has featured in a documentary because it's a hospital and falling apart...one feature of brutalist construction is a short shelf life...yet they look so solid...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2019)

escorial said:


> The building has featured in a documentary because it's a hospital and falling apart...one feature of brutalist construction is a short shelf life...yet they look so solid...


makes you wonder. Concrete and steel should not fall apart. Obviously, the consequences of 'budgetary demands'. It's like anything built. Unless the engineers made a huge mistake, they know exactly how to build it. Then the bean counters come in. In other places the contractors cheat. Again, makes you wonder: how do you come in so far under the other bidders? A real turkey * ehem* might even totally collapse. I tell customers that. You get what you pay for.

This from a quick google- article sourced https://www.businessinsider.com.au/video-retaining-wall-gives-way-turkey-2018-8
 "...the building was constructed illegally in 1994. It did not have an occupancy permit or a construction license while problems with its foundation were reported. To this day, it is not clear why authorities did not address the issue."

The last line makes me laugh. Why wouldn't authorities address the issue? * ehem (again)*


----------



## escorial (Jan 11, 2019)

So many of this type of construction deteroiate with concrete cancer...which is where the reinforced steel within becomes rusty when the ice expands around it and cracks appear...


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2019)

Walked into city an I've admired this building..it has that brutalist structure but is a more refined building all together..that box on the top would be a fine place to dwell


----------



## escorial (Sep 8, 2019)

Known as the sandcastle

It's a beauty


----------



## Umree (Sep 8, 2019)

The initial images remind me of downtown Los Angeles. While some of the city is contemporary —and certainly much of it appears to be perpetually under construction— there are many buildings that resemble this older architectural style. The sandcastle is stunning, what is the building used for?


----------



## escorial (Sep 8, 2019)

its the head office of the local paper..The Echo and below the building is were its printed...or use to be...it was also home to sister paper The Post but that is no longer in circulation..i've yet to get inside it....


----------

